# amplifier un signal wifi



## zette (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un routeur WIFI linksys WRT54GS en liaison avec un G5 bi-pro et une psp (console de jeux sony, qui va sur internet). Tout est parfait sauf que dès que je m'éloigne du routeur je perds la connexion.
Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé d'amplifier son signal, soit avec des antennes plus puissantes ou carrément avec un ampli, ou pourquoi pas les 2 en même temps ?
Merci pour le coup de main...


----------



## totoroi (8 Décembre 2005)

Salut,

ça vaut ce que ça vaut mais une news de macbidouille évoquait une amplification artisanale (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire):

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-12-02/#11962

Il s'agit de l'avant-dernière news.

Bon courage.


----------



## fpoil (8 Décembre 2005)

j'ai acheté une antenne 5 db pour une ap netgear (à l'origine c'était une 2db) et maintenant plus de pb de signal dans mon appart qui fait environ 100 m2 soit une distance de 15-20 mètres entre l'ap et ma borne airport express

1) il faut que ton routeur ait une antenne qui soit amovible (en général elle se dévisse)

2) la mauvaise nouvelle : je ne sais plus où je l'ai acheté mais vraiment bon marché


----------



## zette (9 Décembre 2005)

merci pour les tuyaux, mais j'ai déjà essayé tout ça.
En fait, je veux passer le signal wi fi d'un bâtiment à l'autre ; séparé d'environ 30 mètres ; et en plus 2 murs de 80 cm à traverser. Ça fait une sacrée barrière.
Je me demandais si je ne pouvais pas installer un deuxième routeur dans le 2ème bâtiment pour créer un relai. Sauf que dans ce cas je ne sais pas comment configurer le 2ème routeur (faut-il lui donner la même adresse IP que le premier ?). Enfin bon, comment faire pour les faire communiquer sans problème... et puis est-ce que quelqu'un a tenté cette hypothèse du deuxième routeur ou a un conseil à me donner ?
Pour l'instant j'essaye dans trouver un en prêt pour tenter la chose.
Je ne veux pas en acheter un autre sans savoir...
Merci pour tout tout tout tout....


----------



## Pierre H (9 Décembre 2005)

zette a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les tuyaux, mais j'ai déjà essayé tout ça.
> En fait, je veux passer le signal wi fi d'un bâtiment à l'autre ; séparé d'environ 30 mètres ; et en plus 2 murs de 80 cm à traverser. Ça fait une sacrée barrière.
> Je me demandais si je ne pouvais pas installer un deuxième routeur dans le 2ème bâtiment pour créer un relai. Sauf que dans ce cas je ne sais pas comment configurer le 2ème routeur (faut-il lui donner la même adresse IP que le premier ?). Enfin bon, comment faire pour les faire communiquer sans problème... et puis est-ce que quelqu'un a tenté cette hypothèse du deuxième routeur ou a un conseil à me donner ?
> Pour l'instant j'essaye dans trouver un en prêt pour tenter la chose.
> ...



Bon c'est pas évident avec tes deux gros murs, mais en ce moment je fais un truc similaire: j'ai un WRT54GS qui se connecte sur un routeur Wifi et redistribue le signal. En plus, je lui ai mis les antennes +7db et c'est assez top. Attention, le WRT54GS ne fait pas dans le mode client (ni WDS, qui serait ce qu'il te faut) avec le firmware Linksys. Mais comme il existe des firmwares de tierce partie, la solution existe. Perso, j'ai opté pour un DD-WRT, juste le top.
Tu habites où? Pour faire un test...


----------



## zette (10 Décembre 2005)

Pierre H a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas évident avec tes deux gros murs, mais en ce moment je fais un truc similaire: j'ai un WRT54GS qui se connecte sur un routeur Wifi et redistribue le signal. En plus, je lui ai mis les antennes +7db et c'est assez top. Attention, le WRT54GS ne fait pas dans le mode client (ni WDS, qui serait ce qu'il te faut) avec le firmware Linksys. Mais comme il existe des firmwares de tierce partie, la solution existe. Perso, j'ai opté pour un DD-WRT, juste le top.
> Tu habites où? Pour faire un test...



À ton avis, est-ce que la solution peut se trouver de ce côté là ? http://dd-wrt.gruftie.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php?link=ddwrt
Si je comprends bien, on peut donc mettre 2 routeurs en cascade pour récupérer son signal WiFI, la condition sine qua non étant que l'un soit paramétré en mode "Maître" et l'autre en mode "Esclave".
Est-ce que mon raisonnement est bon ? et si c'est le cas comment fait-on pour mettre tout ce petit monde en relation ? Le paramétrage DD-WRT m'échappe encore...
J'habite dans la banlieue Lyonnaise... quel genre de test ?


----------



## Pierre H (12 Décembre 2005)

zette a dit:
			
		

> À ton avis, est-ce que la solution peut se trouver de ce côté là ? http://dd-wrt.gruftie.com/dd-wrtv2/index.php?link=ddwrt
> Si je comprends bien, on peut donc mettre 2 routeurs en cascade pour récupérer son signal WiFI, la condition sine qua non étant que l'un soit paramétré en mode "Maître" et l'autre en mode "Esclave".
> Est-ce que mon raisonnement est bon ? et si c'est le cas comment fait-on pour mettre tout ce petit monde en relation ? Le paramétrage DD-WRT m'échappe encore...
> J'habite dans la banlieue Lyonnaise... quel genre de test ?



Oui c'est exactement cela. Le routeur "émetteur" est un routeur aux paramétrages normaux. Et le "récepteur" est un Linksys réglé en mode "client bridge". C'est à dire qu'il agit comme une passerelle. Par contre, il ne redistribue le réseau et le web que par ses ports ethernet dans ce cas. Mais si tu as deux WRT54G, tu peux utiliser le mode WDS, c'est à dire extension de réseau. Le routeur de départ émet, et le second attrape le signal du premier et le ré-émet pour les autres.
Le test, c'était au cas où tu étais parisien: on aurait pu se croiser...


----------



## zette (12 Décembre 2005)

Pierre H a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est exactement cela. Le routeur "émetteur" est un routeur aux paramétrages normaux. Et le "récepteur" est un Linksys réglé en mode "client bridge". C'est à dire qu'il agit comme une passerelle. Par contre, il ne redistribue le réseau et le web que par ses ports ethernet dans ce cas. Mais si tu as deux WRT54G, tu peux utiliser le mode WDS, c'est à dire extension de réseau. Le routeur de départ émet, et le second attrape le signal du premier et le ré-émet pour les autres.
> Le test, c'était au cas où tu étais parisien: on aurait pu se croiser...


Merci, merci, les choses sont plus claires pour moi.
Je me débrouille pour trouver  un deuxième routeur identique au premier (linksys WRT54GS); je paramètre les 2 (A et B) en cascade... enfin bref je me jette à l'eau... et si je me noie, je lance un nouvel SOS parce-que ça reste le baptême du feu pour moi. La mise en réseau à partir d'un routeur WIFI avec deux gros murs à traverser ça ne me parle pas aussi facilement qu'à toi, même si j'ai bien compris les données théoriques.
Quoiqu'il en soit je te dirai comment je m'en suis tirée... le temps de trouver le deuxième routeur en prêt avant de l'acheter.
A plus tard donc.


----------



## Pierre H (12 Décembre 2005)

zette a dit:
			
		

> Merci, merci, les choses sont plus claires pour moi.
> Je me débrouille pour trouver  un deuxième routeur identique au premier (linksys WRT54GS); je paramètre les 2 (A et B) en cascade... enfin bref je me jette à l'eau... et si je me noie, je lance un nouvel SOS parce-que ça reste le baptême du feu pour moi. La mise en réseau à partir d'un routeur WIFI avec deux gros murs à traverser ça ne me parle pas aussi facilement qu'à toi, même si j'ai bien compris les données théoriques.
> Quoiqu'il en soit je te dirai comment je m'en suis tirée... le temps de trouver le deuxième routeur en prêt avant de l'acheter.
> A plus tard donc.



N'oublie pas de passer chez DD-WRT pour télécharger le firmware alternatif qui permet de faire ça. D'origine, un WRT54G/GS ne sait pas faire du WDS ou du mode Bridge.


----------



## zette (29 Décembre 2005)

Bon, depuis le temps je te dois une réponse sur la suite des opérations...
Si tu te souviens...
J'ai un modem Linksys ADSL2 MUE-FR relié à un routeur sans fil WRT54GS-FR. Le tout dans un bâtiment (A). Les deux ensemble fonctionnent parfaitement bien et sont reliés en filaire ethernet sur un G5 Bi-pro. Connexion ok pour tous les postes en wifi dans ce bâtiment soit 1 portable G4 avec une carte airport, un portable PC sous windows XP et carte 802.11G, une PSP Sony.
La difficulté consistait pour moi à passer le signal WiFI dans un deuxième bâtiment (B) avec 2 gros murs à traverser. Là dessus j'avais imaginé l'hypothèse d'un deuxième routeur et tu m'avais confirmé que ça devait fonctionner en le paramétrant avec un DD-WRT. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de deuxième routeur en prêt. Par contre j'ai trouvé (toujours en linksys) un WET54GS (tu connais ?). Ca permet de créer un pont éthernet à distance et je dois dire que ça marche très bien. Malheureusement le signal reste faible. Alors je lui rajouté un point d'accès WAP54G qui, lui, rappatri le signal très fort, c'en est étonnant (çà, c'est la hotline de Linksys qui m'a mise sur la voie). Seulement voilà, c'est là que ça se complique parce-que j'ai beau tourner le problème dans tous les sens, je n'arrive pas à paramétrer ce fameux point d'accès.
Impossible de lui rentrer une adresse IP. En DHCP activé ou non, il fait ce qu'il veut. Résultat, signal WiFi à 100% dans le bâtiment B mais pas de connexion internet.
As-tu déjà tenté ce type d'instal ? À ce stade ça devrait être simple et au lieu de ça c'est retord.
J'ai tout de même gagné de récupérer le signal dans le deuxième bâtiment grâce au WET mais ça s'arrête là et ainsi que je te l'ai dit, il reste faible (25% environ).
Si jamais t'as une idée ? merci d'avance.
Devrais-je revenir à la solution du deuxième routeur ?
En tout cas si je n'ai pas un top niveau en matière de réseau, je me défends assez bien en graphisme et en vidéo. Si jamais un jour t'as des questions dans ces domaines n'hésite pas !


----------

